# Which Sub-compact ?



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

Which sub-compact glock and why?I've got a modest budget so these selections are important to me.I've got 17,20 and a 30.Really got the fever for a sub.Thanks for your time because I really can't choose this time.I've been looking 2 months.Tell me about the large bores,the 26 just don't get it.Funny thing to say for a man on a budget.Already posted ammo questions on another thread,so you'll see where I'm looking.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Sub-compact, tight budget, big bore...sounds like a Kahr CW-40 or CW-45 to me. I've seen the CW-40 at gunshows for $369 (always less than $400), and it is as good or better than a Glock, once you have put a couple hundred rounds through it to loosen it up.

It is the same gun as the higher end P series Kahrs, except it has conventional rifling (as opposed to polygonal), a pinned front sight (making it harder to upgrade to night sights), and slightly sharper edges on the slide, due to less expensive machine work. And it only ships with one magazine. You can buy extras at Bud's for about $23, I think.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

First choice would be the Glock 36 (because I carry it.)

Second choice is G-27 because you get .40 S&W knockdown power with the ability to add a 9mm conversion barrel (and mag) for cheaper practice rounds. (This will be my next Glock [I think])

Third choice is G-39 because the combination of sub-compact & .45GAP just really intrigues me.:smt083


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

My EDC is a Glock G27 (when I'm not carrying my G19). My G27 was my first choice for a CCW. G36 wouldn't be a bad option for you in your case.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Either the 26 or 27. 26 since you already have the 17 and 9mm is affordable ammo. 27 so you can try a different caliber and slightly cheaper than .45ACP.

Keep us posted!


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

26 or 27


----------



## GSRevs (Oct 9, 2008)

G27 -- bigger is better in 3 area in life, breasts, bank accounts, and calibur.


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

I agree with Rev Derb, and for the same reason!


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

GSRevs said:


> G27 -- bigger is better in 3 area in life, breasts, bank accounts, and calibur.


I could actually argue against your logic on all 3 of those points!


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

bdp2000 said:


> I could actually argue against your logic on all 3 of those points!


:smt108


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well if your wanting something more than the 9mm.
You already have a "SubCompact" 45ACP.
I would lean towards the 27 then the 33...


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

isn't the 30 a sub?


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes,but because of the width of the Grip and it comes with a GRIP typ Extension in the box its almost the size of a compact...


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

got ya....i keep forgetting the 30 is on the bigger side... i would trade the 30 in for a 36 if you want a .45, or get a 26 since you have a 17 - you could share ammo and mags... to stick up for 9mm - ammo is cheaper and you can buy excellent defensive loads these days in 9mm.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I carry the G23 and P229. I like the .40 S&W Federal Hydra-shok. Good energy and penetration.

I went to the range the other day and rented a G27 and I didn't like the shorter height of the grips. That is the only difference between the 2. About 7/8 of an inch on the height. My bottom 2 fingers were hanging off the end of the grip.

Being on a budget I don't know why you would consider the Glock - there are a lot less expensive/good weapons out there. Springfield, FN, etc.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i'd get the 26
the 17 mags will fit in the g26 which
is especially good for backup mags.

i have a g26 and over 1000 rounds thru it and it is 100% reliable


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

bluehandgun said:


> isn't the 30 a sub?


Glock actually includes it in their "compact" class. Believe me it is larger than the 36. I actually traded mine away for a 27 only because I wanted a 27. I'm not sorry but wouldn't mind having that particular G-30 back and still have the 27. :smt083


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

My dilema as well. Own a Glock 23, a Sig P239; Sig P232; and a Ruger LCP. Looking for another alternate EDC. Leaning toward the Glock 26.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bisley said:


> Sub-compact, tight budget, big bore...sounds like a Kahr CW-40 or CW-45 to me. I've seen the CW-40 at gunshows for $369 (always less than $400), and it is as good or better than a Glock, once you have put a couple hundred rounds through it to loosen it up.
> 
> It is the same gun as the higher end P series Kahrs, except it has conventional rifling (as opposed to polygonal), a pinned front sight (making it harder to upgrade to night sights), and slightly sharper edges on the slide, due to less expensive machine work. And it only ships with one magazine. You can buy extras at Bud's for about $23, I think.


As good or better is a pretty bold statement. Can't say that I would agree, but a decent show for a weapon.

It does sound like the OP wants a Glock. The 27 is a good choice because of the previously mentioned reasons.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

In Glock only flavor as you specified there is the 9mm, .40 and .357sig (G26, 27, 33) all in one sub-compact size, next step up is the thin single stack G36 in .45 acp. The 45 gap chambering might also be worth a look for you. If you like the size of the 26 but not the caliber then 27 or 33 seems to be just the ticket. My preference is 9mm in Glocks but these other calibers will all work just as well if that is what you like. Good luck!


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

How is it that no one mentioned the Glock 29? The OP already has a Glock 20.

I'd go with the 29. Sure, it's not an ideal thing to have at the range, but you'll be hard pressed to find a more powerful subcompact semi auto.


----------

